# Approximate Relocation Cost US - Australia



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

I am requesting quotes from several moving companies, but thought I would get some personal anecdotes as well. Has anyone relocated recently from the US to Australia? What was your moving cost and do you recommend any particular company?

Thanks!


----------



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

For reference of future people, we are going with Allied - it will be about $8000 to pack and move all our goods. That's a 20-foot container on the slow boat.


----------

